# Ziricote Cigar Americana



## Final Strut (Jan 3, 2014)

Back before Christmas Jamie ( @WoodLove ) sent me an awesome hollow form. With that hollow form e sent me two Ziricote pot call blanks. When I got to looking at the blanks I noticed that they were out of square dimensions by about 5/8". I trimmed one of them square and used the cut off to wrap this little Cigar Americana ink ball kit. I like the feel of the pen but as of right now I am not crazy about the ink flow. If you write a little to fast the flow cannot keep up. I am going to try a different cartridge in it and see what that does. I got this kit from Timber Bits about a year ago and I see now they do not have them anymore. I wish I would have ordered more at the time now.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 3, 2014)

Nice combination of components and plating to show off a great looking timber.
Well done.

Les


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 3, 2014)

Nice pen and nice job.

Ray


----------



## WoodLove (Jan 4, 2014)

very nice pen Scott. I have just enough of that ziricote left to turn a hollowform with...... unless I find some other use for it....lol. Maybe the ink cartridge is a little old if you've had it a year. Its a sweet looking pen nonetheless!!!


----------

